# walked into a hobby lobby today



## renagade44 (Jan 31, 2010)

looked at some cool slot cars and tracks but holly cow has the prices gone up since i use to race them.now granted i have them when i was a kid in the early 70s....lol.i saw a really cool track witt the batman and joker .it was 149.99:freak:....lol.i did keep alot of my old slots but i think they will keep in moth balls for a while longer or i get rich....lol.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah but you can get a 40% off coupon at Hobby Lobby's website quite often


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

plymouth71 said:


> Yeah but you can get a 40% off coupon at Hobby Lobby's website quite often


For the rest of this week, in fact. (Hmm - I guess that means tomorrow - Saturday - only.But there may be another one starting Monday) Anyway go here and print off the coupon.

And remember $149.00 in 2011 dollars is only about $35.50 in 1975 dollars according to the US Bureau of Labor Statistics' inflation calculator. After you use your coupon, it's $90, which is $21.40 in 1975 bucks. Sheeesh - You can't afford *NOT* to buy it.:devil:

-- D


----------



## renagade44 (Jan 31, 2010)

i like your thinking but no......lol.i alreay have a bad diecast additction and i can not afford to do this one too:tongue:....lol


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Renegade,

You may be able to post pics on here and sell off some of your older stuff to offset the price or even pay for the Batman set.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Simply adjusting for inflation would yield at least a *5X* price difference since the early to mid 1970s. I remember buying a brand new Chevy Pickup in 1977 for around $3500. I bet you can't buy a new one for that price today. Then again that was when pickup trucks were no frills work vehicles without all the fluff, cushiness, and high margin accessories of todays yuppie trucks.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Man things were cheaper down south.
I bought a demo model 1977 shortbox Ford Ranger XLT P.U with 3,000Km's (roughly 2,000 miles),and it set me back 5500 bucks Canuck in the fall of 77
Did have the fancy cab and interior,but no air or cruise.
And those were in the days you had to talk fast to get a 3 yr loan,now it's nothing to get 7 yrs of financing to buy one new.
Sorta tells me wages haven't gone up in comparision.
You gotta work way more hours to buy a new car now then you did 35 yrs ago, i'd hate to be a 16 yr old buying a car now lol


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

renagade44 said:


> i like your thinking but no......lol.i alreay have a bad diecast additction and i can not afford to do this one too:tongue:....lol


 
Yeah but if you give up your diecast addiction then you can afford slot cars . . .

Just sayin' :thumbsup:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Dslot said:


> And remember $149.00 in 2011 dollars is only about $35.50 in 1975 dollars according to the US Bureau of Labor Statistics' inflation calculator. After you use your coupon, it's $90, which is $21.40 in 1975 bucks. Sheeesh - You can't afford *NOT* to buy it.:devil:
> 
> -- D


 I watch a lot of old 1950s-1960s era TV shows. When prices are mentioned prices, I always multiply by 10 to get today's prices. A gallon of gas was 32 cents, now it's $3.20. A new car for $2,000 is $20,000 today. My first job in 1974 paid $2.30 an hour. At that time, a T-Jet retail price was $2.49, so I had to work over an hour to buy one car. A piece of track cost 69 cents.

So yeah, the hobby can be expensive, but it has always been expensive. We just forget how much $1 was worth 40-50 years ago. I think you can probably buy more slot stuff with one hour's salary today than you could in the late 60s-70s.

Joe


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*The title...*

The title of the thread sounds like the beginning of a joke...



> walked into a hobby lobby today


Maybe I should start a new thread with that... :tongue:
Scott


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

noddaz said:


> The title of the thread sounds like the beginning of a joke...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A hippo, a zebra, and a lemur walk into a Hobby Lobby... 

--rick


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Rule of thumb for Hobby Lobby:

ALWAYS check the Clearance Aisle on every visit. You never know what you'll find. I found a $125 F-14 Tomcat model my nephew has been craving at a local hobby store. Found it in the clearance aisle for $43!! Also saw a LifeLike track set there seriously discounted.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

renagade44 said:


> looked at some cool slot cars and tracks but holly cow has the prices gone up since i use to race them.now granted i have them when i was a kid in the early 70s....lol.i saw a really cool track witt the batman and joker .it was 149.99:freak:....lol.i did keep alot of my old slots but i think they will keep in moth balls for a while longer or i get rich....lol.


commercial slot cars are cheaper IMO and more fun just my opinion though


----------

